# plakat EE X plakat



## dar cole (Sep 6, 2015)

im recently new to the breeding seen, i have 2 spawns under my belt and a third one hatching today, this spawn is special to me as it is a EE cross and i have been doing a ton of research on them, i know the gene is rececive and that i more than likely wont see any in this spawn. i plan on doing sibling crosses with only the best form fry now here is where my question starts, i have been told so many different things about what i will see in a sibling cross some have said might not see any lg pectoral fins for a few spawn or it will be 50/50 25/75 ect wont see any at all cause i didnt use a female with the EE gene? im trying to find out as much facts about the EE to help the IBC understand them better as well as......... i cant remember his name but i just recently joined the IBC this yr and want to help as much as possible as well as learn all i can on the EE for myself as well 


thank you in advance


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Bettas have been cross bred for ages, so anything is possible. But my guess is that you may get one or two elephant ears, and maybe some lucky fins. If you breed two of the siblings together, you should get 25% elephant ear. And if you breed one of the offspring with the father, you should have even better odds, probably 50%, but I'm too lazy to to the math.


----------

